# New 595



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

So I have just built up my first Look....










595 Frame (Large)
Chorus 11
Campy Neutron Ultra Wheels
Continental 4000s
FSA K Force bars
Selle SLR Team saddle

I am still tweaking stem, bar, saddle positions, but I am loving the bike so far.

Daniel


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool bike. You should get the Ritchey WCS White stem..
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1067664_-1_400022_400002_400207


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks...I thought about that stem..or the wet black version..I just did not want to go overboard on the white theme. It may be too late!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

absolutely stunning. enjoy it. howz it ride?


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Chorus 11. Guh guh guh.


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

not sure if guh guh guh is good or bad but thanks..I think!

I have gotten a chance to ride it a few times now, and I could not be happier. I have not ridden tons of carbon road bikes for comparison, but this is a great mix of stiff, light, not "buzzy?" like some people complain of with carbon frames.

I was nervous to cut the seat mast though!

Thanks for all the info that I have learned from this forum. I can not wait to get on some long rides this weekend.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

That was the sound of me slobbering with envy. I've been a Shimano guy, but 7900 leaves me cold and the new Campy 11 stuff is awesome. The 595 is at the top of my list of frames for my next bike. I dig.


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

ah thanks..yeah i am loving the groupset. i am not sure if you are a mail order or lbs shopper but the prices of the group through places like totalcycling or probikekit made the chorus 11 even more appealing (it fluctuates bot I got it for $1100 I believe.) 

I am in SF so if you ever need a test ride and are my size I am always willing!


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

DanielM3,
what bar tape are those?


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

It is deda wrap


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Makes me remember when my 595 was new. It's a great frame, but if I'm not going to get a new bike every year, I may rule out white as a color choice in the future.


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

what is the total weight for your build?


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

I am not sure to be honest...from wrenchscience.com I put in all my components and it says......

Look 595 55.00 56.00 SLP 2.33lbs

Fork Look HSC 6 SL | Carbon | Carbon C 43.00 310.00g

Brake Set Campagnolo Chorus-D 11 Skeleton | Silver 318.00g

Brake Shift Campagnolo Chorus 11 QS Ergopower 328.00g

Cable Campagnolo Stainless | 120.00g

Housing Campagnolo Campagnolo | Black 160.00g

Crank Campagnolo Chorus 11 Compact Carbon 175.00 34-50 739.00g

Bottom Bracket Campagnolo Record 11 | Aluminum | Silver 52.00g

Front Derailleur Campagnolo Chorus 11 QS 76.00g

Cassette Campagnolo Chorus 11 | Steel | 11-25 236.00g

Rear Derailleur Campagnolo Chorus 11 | S 192.00g

Chain Campagnolo Chorus 11 256.00g

Wheelset Campagnolo Neutron Ultra Aluminum Rim Black 1470.00g

Skewer Set Campagnolo OEM Spec'd | Black | 

Rim Tape Velox Cloth Rim Tape 15.00g

Tire Set Continental Grand Prix 4000 S | Black | STD | STD | 23.00 410.00g

Tube Set Continental Race Light 18.00-25.00 | 36.00mm 140.00g

Pedal Look Keo Sprint Laneo | White/Black 260.00g

Headset Look Head-Fit | Black 80.00g

Stem Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 44 | Wet Black | 90.00 | 84.00 132.00g

Handlebar FSA K-Force Compact | ERGO | Carbon | Carbon 222.00g

Handlebar Tape Deda Elementi Soft Touch | White 15.00g

Seatpost Look E-Post OE 330mm Setback 175.00g

Saddle Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio | White 125.00g

Bike Weight: 15.67lbs 

Not sure how accurate this is?


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*Nice bike!*

Love your new 595. I have had mine for a year and I still get excited for my everyday commute ride to work. Here's my bike with white tires.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

DanielM3 said:


> So I have just built up my first Look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET RIDE!!!!
I also like the work stand you have.
I have an old heavy duty Park's work stand and I can't clamp my RXR Ulteam on it....


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

cool bike Neil. a lot nicer than my commuter..ha

I really like the Park stand I have too...it is much more functional for me than the clamp style stands. I am paranoid about clamping on carbon.


----------

